# [SOLVED] Low wi fi reception



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel® Atom™ CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1015 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152616 MB, Free - 110979 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1468
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I am receving a low signal a less that two meters of router, with normal 15-17 MB download. I received the perfect equal amount until a week ago. My son's and daughter's notepads continue receiveing normal, equal than desk direct PC. I have updated LAN driver; disconnect and take off battery pusshing power button for demagnetize notebook. No results. I would very much appreciate some help. Rest of netbook functioning is perfect OK. Kind regards.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

FYI . . Pushing the power button without power does not "demagnetize".

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

All indications are your wifi interface on the notebook is failing.
Still under warranty?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Many thanks, I will do it. Regards and salutations.



Old Rich said:


> FYI . . Pushing the power button without power does not "demagnetize".
> 
> please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
> 
> ...


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I got a nice screenshot from Xirrus. I will deal with upload expecting it to be received by you. Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> FYI . . Pushing the power button without power does not "demagnetize".
> 
> please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Good strong signal . . if you move to another room how strong is the signal?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I have been trying to understand Xirrus information but I cannot. If you need some other sub windows inside it, please tell me. Regards and thanks



Old Rich said:


> FYI . . Pushing the power button without power does not "demagnetize".
> 
> please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
> 
> ...


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Equally low. In my room (where ir the excelent router) my son's and granadughter's machines (a laptop and an equal to mine, Netbook) take 15,6,while I started to get just 10. Then, I deduce that I have some troule with my wi fi hardware; or that appeared (for unknown causes), some "bad understanding" beteween it and my system. In other words: signal is perfect; it is my wi fi that's failing. Does Xirrus performs checking of the wi fi status (I already knew that signal was very good through "Speedtest.net")In other rooms my Mini still receives low signal. Please advice me to do whatever you propose. Regards.



Old Rich said:


> Good strong signal . . if you move to another room how strong is the signal?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*My reception*

This is my reception profile of that "strong signal". I want to die....

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1766475181.png

Cheers and thanks for the patience.



Old Rich said:


> Good strong signal . . if you move to another room how strong is the signal?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Sorry, dear partner, but what follows? I just updated Atheros drive, manually with no results. Kind regards and thanks



Old Rich said:


> Good strong signal . . if you move to another room how strong is the signal?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I am going to get lunch and will be back after managing some mails that I have to answer.

I include this if you would think it is useful. Sorry is in Spanish



Configuración IP de Windows



Nombre del host . . . . . . . . . : JUAN

Sufijo DNS principal . . . . . . : 

Tipo de nodo. . . . . . . . . . . : híbrido

Enrutamiento habilitado. . . . . .: No

Proxy WINS habilitado. . . . . : No



Adaptador Ethernet Conexión de área local 4 :



Estado de los medios. . . .: medios desconectados

Descripción. . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Dirección física. . . . . . . . . : 18-A9-05-DA-8A-49



Adaptador Ethernet Conexiones de red inalámbricas 3 :



Sufijo de conexión específica DNS : 

Descripción. . . . . . . . . . . : WLAN Broadcom 802.11b/g

Dirección física. . . . . . . . . : 90-4C-E5-96-21-BB

DHCP habilitado. . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguración habilitada. . . : Sí

Dirección IP. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102

Máscara de subred . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Puerta de enlace predeterminada : 192.168.0.1

Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Servidores DNS . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.0.1

Concesión obtenida . . . . . . . : Sábado, 11 de Febrero de 2012 12:27:23 p.m.

Concesión expira . . . . . . . . .: Domingo, 12 de Febrero de 2012 12:27:23 p.m.




Old Rich said:


> Good strong signal . . if you move to another room how strong is the signal?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

If you are comfortable doing so, I would open the laptop case and chect the antennea wire connections to the wireless card


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Most appreciated OldRich,

You say well "if I feel comfortable". Being just an MD, I have always fixed everything you imagine (I have just fixed and indecent work that a worker did insiside the simple mechanimsm of WC draining water; changed the gas bump of my Austin Cooper, just with a nail cutter, when I was a young; and inside software world of my PC's have been successful). But, but..., my "damned" Mini., has just a small cover dor RAM and I have not discovered any other way to get in. And, hupothetically already inside, what to do?

In any case, I think that you have been the one to give an intelligent answer. Now, I am sure that the trouble ought to be in the anthena inside the Mini.

Dou you have any idea how would it be possible to find out the solution for this? Could it be a setting matter? Mini has not received any shock of any kind.

Many thanks and cheers.





Old Rich said:


> If you are comfortable doing so, I would open the laptop case and chect the antennea wire connections to the wireless card


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Perhaps it would be useful for you, as having a clear minded idea with respect to my wifi trouble, that, also, I cannot restore the system. It discloses just the wallpaper, being necessary to shut off the Mini, and, then, getting the previious configuration wothout restoring. Something wrong is going on arround the OS, isn't it? Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> If you are comfortable doing so, I would open the laptop case and chect the antennea wire connections to the wireless card


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hi Old Rich,
In view of this real disagreable situation, do you think that I should make a full installation of everything? Or, perhaps, as suspecting a damage, let us say, in the 'box', not in the typical hardware, should I buy a new (now) laptop? Unfortunately, I will not be able to get this most friendly and transparent XP Home (or can I through Windows? Don's think so). Then: Let us go to Windows 7 = which one? Then II: Is it possible? I have a real good external LG CD issue. I installed Microsoft Office by copying the CD in a pendrive and executed it = success. I am depressed with my Mini; I can work with 10Mb but "why should I accept this?", is the legitimate question of a perfectionist people. As you have been so clear and accurate, I would very much appreciate your opinion. Many thanks and cheers. (Note: We have very good technical services here arround, but they bill hard: My Mini costed me 350 US dollars [equivalent])



Old Rich said:


> If you are comfortable doing so, I would open the laptop case and chect the antennea wire connections to the wireless card


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Before I did anything else, I would get a usb wireless adaptor and try it


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hi!! I didn't know about them, I deeply agree. I think my last port was a little 'demential' (real funny...) Many thanks



Old Rich said:


> Before I did anything else, I would get a usb wireless adaptor and try it


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I was looking for and I found many issues at arround US$ 20 equivalent. I supose they are some sort of "plug and play"; in any case clear instructions come with them. I am verythankful and friendly for your patience. Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> Before I did anything else, I would get a usb wireless adaptor and try it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

They shuld all come with a driver installation cd . . just don't let it load their connection management software. I would stay with Brand known ones . . Netgear, dLink . .


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hi! I will try to find a D-Link from factory or representative for in stores it's sold out. I do not full catch what do you mean with "do not let is loud..." Thanks and cheers.



Old Rich said:


> They shuld all come with a driver installation cd . . just don't let it load their connection management software. I would stay with Brand known ones . . Netgear, dLink . .


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hi! I will try to find a D-Link from factory or representative for in stores it's sold out. I do not full catch what do you mean with "do not let is loud..." Thanks and cheers.



Old Rich said:


> They shuld all come with a driver installation cd . . just don't let it load their connection management software. I would stay with Brand known ones . . Netgear, dLink . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Some driver installations want to install their wireless connection management software . . don't let it do that . . put the cd in the drive and stop the installation, when Windows discovers the new device, navigate to the folder with the drivers.

That way only the drivers load . . not the goofy software


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

That's what I have understood but was no sure. Some people in Google say that this problem happens secondary to high temperatures that disconnect the issue, totally or patially. Rare, isn't it? (for I still get 3/4 the signal)



Old Rich said:


> Some driver installations want to install their wireless connection management software . . don't let it do that . . put the cd in the drive and stop the installation, when Windows discovers the new device, navigate to the folder with the drivers.
> 
> That way only the drivers load . . not the goofy software


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

If I bough the usb wifi drivers, I have some questions (please, forgive me):
1.- Why to put the CD in the player if stopping it inmediately?
2.- Will the driver need some new settings in the router?
3.- Should I shut off wi fi in the qifi power button?

I continue working with my 2/3 speed (I am including last checking link), but with slow start of moving. No big deal, in any case.

Appreciate your kindness and understanding. Deep salutations.



Old Rich said:


> Some driver installations want to install their wireless connection management software . . don't let it do that . . put the cd in the drive and stop the installation, when Windows discovers the new device, navigate to the folder with the drivers.
> 
> That way only the drivers load . . not the goofy software


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*



sachs said:


> If I bought the usb wifi driver, I have some questions (please, forgive me):
> 1.- Why to put the CD in the player if stopping it inmediately?
> 2.- Will the driver need some new settings in the router?
> 3.- Should I shut off wi fi in the qifi power button?
> ...


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*speedtestlink*

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1777349605.png




Old Rich said:


> Some driver installations want to install their wireless connection management software . . don't let it do that . . put the cd in the drive and stop the installation, when Windows discovers the new device, navigate to the folder with the drivers.
> 
> That way only the drivers load . . not the goofy software


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*



sachs said:


> If I bough the usb wifi drivers, I have some questions (please, forgive me):
> 1.- Why to put the CD in the player if stopping it inmediately?
> 
> So that the drivers on the disc are available when you plug the adaptor in
> ...


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Should I always have the CD and the CD player together with usb? Funny...

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Only when the disc contain crapware that you do not want to install . you just want the driver


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Yeah, dear Old Rich,

But it seems that the usb takes the drivers or they get installed inside a folder anywhere. I was talking with a technician arround from a store that has in stock the best one (D LInnk) PC Factory • Tu centro tecnológico and told me the interface was stuipd. Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> Only when the disc contain crapware that you do not want to install . you just want the driver


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

When it tries to load drivers, stop the wizard and browse to where the drivers are stored ( CD )


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Well..., still a dash lost again. What is, until then, happenning? Were, we, not, stopping the installation since the very beginning? What is so inconvenient in the eventual interface for this product? (In this precise moment, my wife is going to buy the DLink Adaptador USB Wireless DWA-125 = arround US$20 [remember that I am in bed during hours I am not in my consult, for a spinal condiition that I got some months]).Friendly salutations and thanks



Old Rich said:


> When it tries to load drivers, stop the wizard and browse to where the drivers are stored ( CD )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

If you were to let the disc load the dlink network management app, it can interfere with Windows Wireless Managent application, which is much more stabel and dependable


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Fine. It seems that the one I am buying doesn't have any device as that, and also it seems that driverrs are suposed to be downloaded. Very funny. Googling one doesn't lear anything, that's becase I prefer to ask in forum. Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> If you were to let the disc load the dlink network management app, it can interfere with Windows Wireless Managent application, which is much more stabel and dependable


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Device was sold out since half an hour before my wife arrived. But it seems that is available near home. Doesn't bring a CD; it's necesary, eventually, download drivers manually, but I believe XP would do that automatically.
One question: Could it be more adviceable for 'other' functions, better to upgrade RAM and stay with the not so bad 12,5 Mb that currently, my Mini pick up? Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> If you were to let the disc load the dlink network management app, it can interfere with Windows Wireless Managent application, which is much more stabel and dependable


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I've not seen a network adaptor that did not come with a installation disc . . what brand is it?

More memory will usually help performance . . I don't understand the 12,5 reference ??


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I supose it doesn't carry a CD for what I have read in Google in matter of downolad the drivers. The device is DLink Adaptador USB Wireless DWA-125, the best I have seen, same brand of my router.

People talk a lot of difficulties installing it in Ubuntu. I still do not catch clearly the advantages of getting that OS, that appears to be "le bien aimé" of many users (together with xp [????])

The 12,5 is the amount of MB that, currently, is picking up my Mini's wifi anthena, instead of the normal 15,6 that discloses the router. Is rare that an anthena falls down partially...

Cheers


Old Rich said:


> I've not seen a network adaptor that did not come with a installation disc . . what brand is it?
> 
> More memory will usually help performance . . I don't understand the 12,5 reference ??


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Store and item link*

This is the best store (really good) and the adaptor link
PC Factory • Tu centro tecnológico




Old Rich said:


> I've not seen a network adaptor that did not come with a installation disc . . what brand is it?
> 
> More memory will usually help performance . . I don't understand the 12,5 reference ??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Do you have the adaptor yet?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Actually, no,because I cannot charge my wife too much. She is 73 and has a lot of work taking care of me and home. I am very unhappy with this sudden fall of my Mini. I think that on tuesday 'we' will start a new research to find where is an adaptor at good price. I couldn't send you a DLink adaptor's link in English because Google doesn't allow here to even open Google.com. Automatically changes it. There is a smaller PT adaptor but it remains just one in just one store and through the web that means it will result US$4 more expensive and will take 72 hours to be received. Cheers and thanks



Old Rich said:


> Do you have the adaptor yet?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

This:

Newegg.com - NETGEAR WNA1100-100ENS N150 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 150Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK, and WEP

or this:

Newegg.com - NETGEAR WNA1000M-100ENS G54/N150 Wireless Micro Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 150Mbps Wireless Data Rates

Should work fine


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Of course they would. I am not going to order abroad. Here, adapters will be back sooner that days for an oversea order. Many thanks



Old Rich said:


> This:
> 
> Newegg.com - NETGEAR WNA1100-100ENS N150 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 150Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK, and WEP
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

NewEgg is in the US . .


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I think I know it. I live in Chile. As a matter of fact, orders from USA take more time than those ones from Europe. I do not know why, but I suspect that USA orders from stores that are not near borders, first go in truck and only when at the border are air shipped. I receive a CD's order from the UK in seven days, From Usa in 15 days when they do not get lost (Towereccords usually lost all my last orders and didn't replace them as promised). By now, I only order books from USA, from Barnes, that, even being more expensive has no stupid prohibitions as Amazon.
, for some books.
Tomorow I will investigate near home, if after work I am not too tired.

Cheers




Old Rich said:


> NewEgg is in the US . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

You must be using a proxy server . . Your IP address shows as New Jersey


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

That's real nice!!!!! That's the answer because you havn't fully picked up many of my contents. What does it mean? I am paying a Chilean very famous server VTR, that's very bad. It would be wonderful to be in New Jersey..., for its neighbourhood with NY that I like very much. I will call inmediately to my server. Thanks. Is it possible that you have believed, all this time, that I was asking from NJ?.....




Old Rich said:


> You must be using a proxy server . . Your IP address shows as New Jersey


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Yes I was


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*ip*

This is my VTR IP 201.214.219.81. I use a router with dynamic IP's, then, there could be the origin of this funny situation. Cheers.



Old Rich said:


> You must be using a proxy server . . Your IP address shows as New Jersey


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Really anecdotic!!!!! In any case it speaks very well for an old man who 'never uses English in his daily life for here we never use any foreign language, except when we have a symposium or congress and ought to speak in English with the monolingual bright colleagues that come to visit us. It has been an agreable motive for fun in this dull life. I was in USA (NY and Allentaown), last time in 2004, and lived in HOuston, while in Baylor, in 1971. Regards.



Old Rich said:


> Yes I was


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Athero card*

Hi, Old Rich!!! I have seen that my wi fi connection doesn't disclose the installed Atheros card; just LAN. Is that normal? In the system it figures as with no problems. I updated both card's drivers, uninstall and restart PC, etc. I am including two screenshots: system profile and wi fi profile. I discovered an USB adaptor, DLink 150 at arround US$25 near home. But if cards are with troubles I would fix them first. Sorry for asking so much. Thanks and regards



Old Rich said:


> Yes I was


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Screenshots*

I sent the post without screenshots. Sorrry



Old Rich said:


> Yes I was


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Device Manager shows a wirless Broadcom adaptor . . and it looks like the drivers have been loaded. Is this the card that you were using for the Xirrus report?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Startbar*

Is this, normal? Has been so since the very first day. 



Old Rich said:


> Yes I was


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

That shows that your wireless card is connected and that the wired is not( the red X )


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

What about the Atheros? Thanks



Old Rich said:


> That shows that your wireless card is connected and that the wired is not( the red X )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

That looks to be your wired ( ethernet ) adaptor


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Yeah, a lot of thanks, but should Atheros appear in the wi fi configuration or just LAN, as in mine (that I sent you? Is it permitted Skype for theses details? Regards.



Old Rich said:


> That looks to be your wired ( ethernet ) adaptor


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Both the wireless and wired adaptors will show . . you can use either to connect to the router. If you have been updateing the Atheros driver, try updateing the Broadcom driver and see if reception improves.

What barnd and Model is this pc?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Of course. Xirrus report seems to be addressed to jump internal anthena and pick up the signal goiin arrround in the air; not the signal picked up by the internal anthena. In that moment, router's emission was splendid but MIN was low. Precisely that is the problem. I do not realize what is the "rôle" of Xirrus. I will download it again and will sent you again the screen shot of the results. In this moment I am picking up no more than 10 Mb from the 15.6 of the router.



Old Rich said:


> Device Manager shows a wirless Broadcom adaptor . . and it looks like the drivers have been loaded. Is this the card that you were using for the Xirrus report?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Xirrus confirms that the adaptor is working and show some additional detail about the connectin . . it does not fix anything. It also shows all other access points in the vicenity

I would update the Broadcom adaptor drivedr and see if reception improves.

What Brand and Model is this laptop?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Currenr speed and Xirrrus image*

Which is the boradcom driver, please?

This is my current speed http://www.speedtest.net/result/1786068847.png

Included ridiculous Xirros image tah doesn't say anything useful for my purposes.

Regards and thanks



Old Rich said:


> Both the wireless and wired adaptors will show . . you can use either to connect to the router. If you have been updateing the Atheros driver, try updateing the Broadcom driver and see if reception improves.
> 
> What barnd and Model is this pc?


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Chilean doctor's netbook*

I have a Mini Compaq CQ-10 120 LA
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1015 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152616 MB, Free - 108373 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1468
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled



Old Rich said:


> Device Manager shows a wirless Broadcom adaptor . . and it looks like the drivers have been loaded. Is this the card that you were using for the Xirrus report?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

The Xirrus report shows that you are connected to a router named "vale" and that you have a strong signal . . it shows that the router is a dLink and that it uses WPA2/PSK security and is broadcastng on channel 6 It also shows that there are three other access points nearby

If you tell me what Brand and Model the laptop is we can chase the wireless driver


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

You cand find the driver for you wireless here:

Software & Driver Downloads Compaq Mini CQ10-120LA PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Under Network it is Broadcom Wireless LAN Drivers ►


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I perfectly know my signal since ever. The problem is the signal oicked up by my internal Anthena. Xirrus, obviously doesn't fix anyting...; would have to br magic, I do not 'believe' in anything at all that's nor rational.



Old Rich said:


> The Xirrus report shows that you are connected to a router named "vale" and that you have a strong signal . . it shows that the router is a dLink and that it uses WPA2/PSK security and is broadcastng on channel 6 It also shows that there are three other access points nearby
> 
> If you tell me what Brand and Model the laptop is we can chase the wireless driver


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I have just updated everything from there I supose wi fi drivers were included.

What is broad card or something so?

Cheers



Old Rich said:


> You cand find the driver for you wireless here:
> 
> Software & Driver Downloads Compaq Mini CQ10-120LA PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

The signal strength in the report is via your internal wireless ( Broadcom )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Broadcom is the Brand of your Wireless adaptor . . I would download it again and install to see if the reception is better.


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

But it doesn't report the amounts of MBs. Then, is useless for my problem.

Drivers are confusing. I downloaded wronlgy one that is for adapters. I think that the netbook looks for drivers automatically when needed.

I am very tired with this.

I know that the cards are fine and updated. My question about Atheros one that doesn't appear in configuration will have to be answered by deductions.

Kind regards




Old Rich said:


> The signal strength in the report is via your internal wireless ( Broadcom )


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Current situation*

1.- Broadcom specific driver inside web is problematic.
2.- I have updated both LAN and Atheros automatically.
3.- Made inconmensurable erratic movements arround this.

4.- This is my current pick up signal detalis http://www.speedtest.net/result/1786135557.png
******************************************
Now, in this state of disgrace, should I buy the DLink 150 adpater and start using it? Is it real that, then, I will get a normal pick up of the 15.6 MB that the router discloses when the server is functioning well, 'as before'?

There are different opinions to install such an adapter. Someones, demand to maintain the wi fi 'on' in order, it seems, to download last drivers. Others, specifically speaking about these DLinkk adapters, say that they are a point less than 'plug and play' devices. I feel that this garbage of miniature is able to download drivers at the plugging of the adaptor, but am not sure. I have a bunch of doubts, as if I will have to connect everytime I start my Mini or will be enough to plug the device and stop, to get automatic connection as now. 

Logic speaks that if I am not picking up the normal signal disclosed by the router is secondary to anthena 'panne', with the adaptor I will get normal 15.6 Mbs again. Is it absolutely sure? Have we (specially you), discarded every other cause? My feeling is not very strong.

If, finally, I buy the DLink adaptor I will let you know everything inside the manual that do not seem absolutely clear for me.

As a matter of fact, I am not a 'hanged' one in matters of manipulate applicactions, programs, updatings, hardwares, and so on. Even my sons and grandchildren ask me for help about many matters of using their computers. And this is what increases my disgust at finding myself in an atypical ocean of perspectives, figuring as some sort of short dark ignorant.

I appreciate very much your kindness, patience and knowledges. And I am very much thankful.

Cheers.




Old Rich said:


> Broadcom is the Brand of your Wireless adaptor . . I would download it again and install to see if the reception is better.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Forget the Atheros card . . it is not your wireless adaptor . . Your wireless adaptor is Broadcom. Xirrus may well be useless for you but it tells me ( and anyone trying to help ) what we need to know about your wireless network.

The numbers you refer to are the speen of your connection to the internet, not the strength of your connection to the wireless router. Your pc does not automatically check for new drivers

The drivers for your Broadcom Wireless adaptors are here . . 

Broadcom Wireless LAN Drivers Compaq Mini CQ10-120LA PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Download them and install . . see if it makes any difference in your connection. If it does not, a usb adaptor may be your only solution


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Unfortunately Xirox reading is not part of my curriculum. It impresses to me as not the device for my trouble.

This is my speed after updating drivers. Probably I will buy the adapter tomorrow.
**********************************************

Apart of this 'cake', is it adviceable to upgrade RAM to 2 in the future? Or better upgrading the portable? I say this in this manner in order you do not feel that I am relating this with wi fi.

Friendly regards,



Old Rich said:


> Forget the Atheros card . . it is not your wireless adaptor . . Your wireless adaptor is Broadcom. Xirrus may well be useless for you but it tells me ( and anyone trying to help ) what we need to know about your wireless network.
> 
> The numbers you refer to are the speen of your connection to the internet, not the strength of your connection to the wireless router. Your pc does not automatically check for new drivers
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

More memory will usually result in better performance, although netbook's are generally limited because of the processors they use


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Exactly!!! It's like French tires for a small Ford. In minutes I will have the adaptor. I feel that laconic answers are very understandable to save time. But it is not really so, because always some parts of the enquires are jumped and then, new posts from the poster come, generating a chain of asymmetrical dialog where the one who asks feels that hasn't been read or hasn't been understood. I reviewed all my posts and there are many issues that makes clear I am talking from abroad (for example when I say that prices in dollars are "equivalents"). I know you have a lot of work, and free work based in good will plus knowledges. But I am a people who speaks a foreign language and is inside a completely strange problem first time. This is not a reproach for I appreciate you very much, but a testimony of my experience, I am over the Gauss average in I.Q. and my experience with computation is advanced; but wi fi is very cryptic for me, so all the apl¿pplications, functioning, etc. If I performed therapy asuming my patients are acquainted with anthropology or 'human life' as a discipline, I remained silence as did the poor psychoanlists. I do not speak too much, but speak a lot with them (and also with people who asks who do not pay me anything, also I talk proportionally). Most friendly regards.

Cheers



Old Rich said:


> More memory will usually result in better performance, although netbook's are generally limited because of the processors they use


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hi, OldRic h:4-surpris, In the event I decided to update my RAM memory, keeping in mind your wise comment about netbok's processors, what's really the technical difference between "VALUERAM" and the regular models? Price is a little lower. I feel that my Netbook, that's always clean and defragged is a dash slow to manage applications and issues like opening of WE, etc. Many thanks and regards.



Old Rich said:


> More memory will usually result in better performance, although netbook's are generally limited because of the processors they use


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

I suspect it is quality . . I would not use "value" rm in a high performance pc, but it's probaby fine in a netbook


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Oh!!!.... Very nice... Many thanks.




Old Rich said:


> I suspect it is quality . . I would not use "value" rm in a high performance pc, but it's probaby fine in a netbook


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Please, tell me what other thing could be but "quality"? And that is just a "suspect"? Jesus, if I would say in a clinical meeting or as expert witness that "I suspect" something, I do not know what would happen. Sorry Old Rich, but your answer was unuseful for everybody in the world, Say "I do not know better", before evacuate an opinion about netbooks' performance. I tell you this very friendly. I am not chatting with you I am asking a question inside a forum, to a distinguished member of it. Very disapponited, very disappointed.---


Old Rich said:


> I suspect it is quality . . I would not use "value" rm in a high performance pc, but it's probaby fine in a netbook


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Sorry . . I'll bow out . .


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Better....


QUOTE=Old Rich;3683880]Sorry . . I'll bow out . .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Not sure what the ram has to do with your wireless signal, but for a netbook compatible value ram from a major manufacture will be fine, performance ram allows for more tuning of voltage and speed settings, none of which you can do in the bios of a netbook. 

Personally I use crucial or corsair for these.


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Of course nothing to do with wifi. How could??? Wifi trouble was fixed by running TCP adviced for one most clever member of the forum. This update of RAM is something absolutely different to spend the money the external wifi was going to cost. This "valueram" is also Kinngston as the not valueram. Many thanks for your useful advice. Friendly regards.




wrench97 said:


> Not sure what the ram has to do with your wireless signal, but for a netbook compatible value ram from a major manufacture will be fine, performance ram allows for more tuning of voltage and speed settings, none of which you can do in the bios of a netbook.
> 
> Personally I use crucial or corsair for these.


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

In view of the really funny, but friendly, answers that I have gotten asking about this matter I would wish to make a friendly input about, that I have found out looking arround by myself. Many thanks everybody and friendly regards.

ValueRam Notebook Memory | Kingston


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Nothing wrong with that ram for your use, it should work well.


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Many thanks, indeed. I have discovered that, first it's sold out arrround but succeptible to special order; second that the real best comp. store arround (where I have bought my desk PC and netbook and that's nice and famous) was announcing RAM memories as this Kingston Memoria Notebook 2Gb SoDimm DDR2 800 *KV*R800D2S6/2G as 'regular' ones and at top piice (arround US$40,00.00) [it's clearly "valueram"). Other less wellknown stores, on the contray make clearly the difference, announcing it clearly "VALUERAM". Then, as no one is available, and as the price difference is slight, together with my obsessive traces, I will specially order a specific one that's this 2 GB (1x2 GB) DDR2 SODIMM Specs: 800MHz 1.8V Unbuffered. In anycase if I found a valueram, I buy it at once and replace it by myself. Many greetings and thanks for your straightness.






wrench97 said:


> Nothing wrong with that ram for your use, it should work well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

The KVR at the start of the part number is for *K*ingston *V*alue *R*am
KHX is Kingston Hyper X
Any other letters after the K are system Specific models like KTD is for Dell.


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Thanks a lot. Through this matter of the "valueram" I have discovered that many dealers bill the high price for valueram issues not saying one word to the innocents who buy them. Currently, I am both asking Kingston com about the same, together with implicitly claiming against this famous dealer "PC Factory" that's one of many who offers the memory, bills a high price and doesn't say a word about the existence of a better alternative. Unfortunately these details are the ones that will never allow us to become a dvelopped country. It's necessry to clarify that less known stores bill the right price and clearly say that the issue is "VALUERAM". That's called straightly, moral differences. Kind regards and thanks.



wrench97 said:


> The KVR at the start of the part number is for *K*ingston *V*alue *R*am
> KHX is Kingston Hyper X
> Any other letters after the K are system Specific models like KTD is for Dell.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Hello sachs have your wireless issues been resolved now? It is working okay?



> Wifi trouble was fixed by running TCP adviced for one most clever member of the forum


----------



## sachs (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Yeah.... Quite OK indeed. Did you advice me to run TCP? It was like a miracle, after reading advice, advice, advice, from a most dear member, just in the form of occurrencies (as is his style). It was just (and nothing less) a "misunderstanding" between the system (that stupidly I cleant instead of the many advices not to do that, ever) and the internal wifi net. I am currently receiving 15.6 Mb that here is quite a good amount, and the one for I pay. Sincere friendly greetings and thanks for your concern.



TheCyberMan said:


> Hello sachs have your wireless issues been resolved now? It is working okay?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Low wi fi reception*

Unfortunately i did not advise you to to run TCP but was looking thru the thread in order to possibly add to advice given already by Old Rich but i see that your issue is now solved and that is great.

i will now bid you good day and mark the thread as solved thank you for posting back happy surfing to you.


----------

